# Disney’s Thrilling Chilling Sounds of the Haunted House (1964)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Disney’s Thrilling Chilling Sounds of the Haunted House (1964)
SOUND EFFECTS*
Here’s one of the real classics … and one of the earliest scary sound effects albums in recording history. Hard to believe that good old family-friendly Disney was one of the first to break ground in this genre.

For the most part, this album isn’t necessarily all that thrilling or chilling. There are several tracks such as “The Very Long Fuse”, “Timber”, and “Your Pet Cat” which don’t really strike fear in the hearts of, well, anybody. And when the narrator starts speaking “Chinese”, it is just plain silly, if not offensive.

On the other hand, the first track has a wonderful old-timey spooky feel to it, and the sound effects on side 2 of the album are classics in every sense of the word. You’ve heard the ghost sounds before, in Disney’s “Lonesome Ghosts” from 1937 all the way up to the “Red Right Hand” remix by DJ Spooky on the soundtrack of “Scream 2”. And you’ve heard the cat sounds in even more places.

I realize I’m having difficulty NOT recommending everything I’ve reviewed … but if you really consider yourself a Halloween album collector, and you’ve got an appreciation for the old-time stuff, then you’ve got to have this one. 

Halloweiner, as always, is the man.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

I had this album as a child.
I think my brother has it at this house
I NEED TO GET IT BACK


----------



## Andybev01 (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh H*LL YES!!

I wore mine out and (shudder!!) used the vinyl to make a stupid flower pot out of when I was in grade school.

Don't hurt me; I didn't know any better.


----------



## creator (Feb 23, 2007)

Where can a ghoul go (sorry - bad pun) to get it's mitts on such an album? I was 4 when this came out, about 6 when I remeber actually listening to it - I still recognize the sounds when I hear them today. Yes, the "speaking Chinese" thing is out of line by today's standards. Of course, so is the "Red Man" number from Peter Pan. Just embarrassing to listen to. But I don't mean to start a whole thing here; it's a classic album from a classic era!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome in old fashion


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can find copies of this on eBay a lot.


----------

